# Booties recommendation for back paws



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

When I bring Joey out in the yard (4-5 times a day) to do his business, he’s been dragging his left rear paw, resulting in scraping and bleeding.

I clean it with Chlorhexadine and treat it with Vetericyn gel, but it’s only a stopgap measure.

I need some kind of bootie just to stop the scraping when he goes out. I would remove it when he’s in the house.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Why is he dragging his paw resulting in "scraping and bleeding"? 
I'd want to figure that out long before I worry about booties.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> Why is he dragging his paw resulting in "scraping and bleeding"?
> I'd want to figure that out long before I worry about booties.


well, he’s 15yrs old...

OP, i like ruffwear booties a lot, but they’re probably a bit over the top for your needs. i used them on my old guy just because i already had them. really, any cheapo brand with a softer sole at your local pet store should do, and will likely be more comfortable for him...just make sure he’s wearing them on both back feet for balance and gait purposes.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I second the Ruffwear ones. We used them on our dog when he started having rear end problems from DM. They gave him much better grip and they helped him a lot.

Since he wore them all day, they did start to rub. We just added toddler sized socks under them and that solved the problem.

He never seemed to mind wearing them and never tried to take them off.

But, as Fodder stated, they may be more than you need for short trips outside.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

If he's resistant to wearing booties, what about just using rolls of that soft, stretchy, stick-to-itself wrap that you find in the band-aid section of grocery stores and pharmacies? It comes in different widths and varies in texture from really soft to a more rubberized stretchy stuff for athletes. 

I've used it for years for my dogs and ourselves. You wouldn't need a very long length to briefly wrap his foot for protection when he goes out. And I can often slip them off/on and reuse them since they're stretchy. They're thin so you shouldn't need anything on the other hind foot.


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Whiskey has a bit of a limp from an old injury and he kind of swings his hind leg rather than lifting it properly and sometimes his toes drag. Because of that I wanted to get a boot that wasn't going to hinder the way he walked, so I wanted something less 'formed', if that makes sense. Check out MTNRidge dog boots, they have an Etsy and a website, they might work for your pup, they are basically paw covers. They're under $5 per boot (sold individually), the shipping was the part that killed me (in Canada), but even then they were cheaper than a lot of the other boots out there. I haven't had a chance to really test them out yet but so far in the backyard they seem to stay on decently!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Catrinka said:


> If he's resistant to wearing booties, what about just using rolls of that soft, stretchy, stick-to-itself wrap that you find in the band-aid section of grocery stores and pharmacies? It comes in different widths and varies in texture from really soft to a more rubberized stretchy stuff for athletes.
> 
> I've used it for years for my dogs and ourselves. You wouldn't need a very long length to briefly wrap his foot for protection when he goes out. And I can often slip them off/on and reuse them since they're stretchy. They're thin so you shouldn't need anything on the other hind foot.


Hadn’t thought of this - it’s worth a try for my purposes.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fodder said:


> well, he’s 15yrs old...
> 
> OP, i like ruffwear booties a lot, but they’re probably a bit over the top for your needs. i used them on my old guy just because i already had them. really, any cheapo brand with a softer sole at your local pet store should do, and will likely be more comfortable for him...just make sure he’s wearing them on both back feet for balance and gait purposes.


Ah I didn't see anything in the post to indicate and age but now see it in the post footer. Thx


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Update: On the advice of our vet, we purchased Medipaw boots for Joey’s back feet (Chewy sells them). He doesn’t seem to mind having them on. We put them on in the morning, tightening the Velcro when we take him outside; loosening it when he’s indoors; removing them at bedtime.

My big hope is that the snugness of the boot would help with his knuckling, but it’s probably wishful thinking.


----------

